# Fotopatrone bei canon drucker für text mitbenutzen?!



## Maggats (20. Mai 2009)

*Fotopatrone bei canon drucker für text mitbenutzen?!*

hab mir jetzt den canon mp 540 gekauft, habe gestern gehört das es eine möglichkeit gibt die schwarze patrone, die eigentlich nur für fotos drucken da ist, mittels eines anderen treibers auch für text drucken mitzubenutzen.

weiß da jemand was? hab über google nichts gefunden


----------



## klefreak (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fotopatrone bei canon drucker für text mitbenutzen?!*

ich denke mal dass das wirklich trieberabhängig ist.

ich kann dir dur ein BSP meinse HP druckers geben welcher unter XP die funktion "nur schwarz" anbietet wodurch alle inhalte eines dokumentes nur sw aus der schwarzen patrone gedurckt werden.

unter VISTA wird s/w aus der Farbpatrone gemischt wenn man schwarz/weis im treiber einstellt, was auf die dauer dann doch etwas zu teuer für mich ist, daher habe ich zum drucken ne vm mit xp; umständlich aber billiger)

mfg Klemens


----------



## Maggats (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fotopatrone bei canon drucker für text mitbenutzen?!*

mein canon hat 2 schwarze patronen eine für foto und eine für text. die foto patrone ist viel größer als die andere. ich drucke aber eigentlich nie fotos, von daher wäre es gut wenn die foto patrone auch mitbenutzt würde.


----------



## klefreak (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fotopatrone bei canon drucker für text mitbenutzen?!*

ist eventuell ein vergleichbares prblem , aber leider keine lösung:
Canon ip 5200 , Frabe fast leer obwohl nur schwarz-weiss gedruckt - Drucker, Scanner, Multi-Geräte - Forum - CHIP Online

dein Problem: (keine Lösung)
How do I force my canon mp600 to use the BK8 ink cartridge? - Yahoo! Clever

sorry, hab dazu auch nix finden können

mfg Klemens


----------

